# iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

## danvari

hey!

i installed a new gentoo machine with an intel pro wireless card in it and now my dmesg will be filled up with the following lines:

```

[   50.510760] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[   50.510783] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   53.489133] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   67.618836] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   67.618996] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   67.619082] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[   67.619105] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   84.739708] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   84.739868] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   84.739954] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[   84.739976] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  101.844878] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  101.845038] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[  101.845124] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[  101.845147] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

and so on and so on...every second or so. but it is only happening when my card is turned off (via kill switch on my laptop). thats my config for iwl3945:

```
 <M> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection             │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable RF kill support in iwl3945 drivers                  │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable LEDS features in iwl3945 driver                     │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver             │
```

i have deactivated all rfkill options in the kernel (do i have to activate them?). does not appear on archlinux's kernel. i had once the rf-kill opton enabled but that did not affect the spamming ^^.

iwl3945-ucode  15.28.1.6 is installed.[/bug]

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# lsmod

```

I have that problem too with my kernel 2.6.29.

----------

## danvari

```
gentoo linux # cat .config | grep -i kill

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL is not set

```

```
gentoo linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lrw                     3776  1 

snd_seq_dummy           3268  0 

snd_seq_oss            29760  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6912  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50016  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6868  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38528  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14784  1 snd_pcm_oss

fuse                   51712  2 

cpufreq_powersave       1856  0 

acpi_cpufreq            7888  0 

xts                     3520  0 

gf128mul                7424  2 lrw,xts

aes_x86_64              8256  1 

dm_crypt               13000  1 

dm_mod                 51176  3 dm_crypt

snd_hda_intel         495408  1 

nvidia               8109272  29 

snd_pcm                72648  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20432  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

videodev               36704  0 

snd_page_alloc          8912  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               8008  1 snd_hda_intel

sdhci_pci               8256  0 

iwl3945                91512  0 

sdhci                  16388  1 sdhci_pci

ide_cd_mod             37648  0 

cdrom                  32424  1 ide_cd_mod

firewire_ohci          23428  0 

firewire_core          37152  1 firewire_ohci

usb_storage            50496  1 

v4l1_compat            11396  1 videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     9280  1 videodev

i2c_i801                9948  0 

snd                    56392  11 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

tg3                   116228  0 

joydev                 10880  0 

mmc_core               49632  1 sdhci

crc_itu_t               2176  1 firewire_core

libphy                 19264  1 tg3

soundcore               6880  1 snd

i2c_core               21600  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

```

----------

## d2_racing

And you still have the problem ?

So we will try that :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## danvari

hmm it seems that once i turned on my wlan (via laptops kill switch and ifconfig wlan0 up) i will not get any of these messages anymore (also when turning wlan off again). but still happens in a fresh reboot. maybe thats a bug?

----------

## DirtyHairy

Do you use networkmanager? On my machine, it seems that it tries to start the wireless periodically, resulting in the kernel messages you described if the kill switch is activated.

----------

## danvari

yes i am using networkmanager...hmm i switched back to archlinux, because of some other stuff i do not like in gentoo anymore (i am using there networkmanager too, there it does not appear)..thank you guys

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

